

O'Reilly MySQL CE 2011: Josh Berkus, "Scale Fail" - nprincigalli
http://www.youtube.com/user/OreillyMedia#p/c/5/nPG4sK_glls

======
nprincigalli
I think at 3:26 where he says

    
    
      every single user action, no matter how trivial, 
      generates a jquery, which goes directly to the 
      master database.
    

he meant s/jquery/json/. I mean, I hope so! :)

